# Selfdater



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Proof that there are still bargins out there. Look at this









This is all I had to go on. No picture.

This watch is working but needs adjusting as it always seems to be slow. The Seiko stainless steel strap needs some attention and the glass is slightly scratched. The watch is waterproof and has an unbreakable main spring. On the back of the watch reads: Sea Lion M44 - 3714671

Slightly scratched = I used a wire brush on it!

always slow = losing about 1-2 minutes every hour!

I spent some time cleaning it up. Got the back off (very tight) and pushed the regulator all the way to the plus to see what happened.

Bugger all still losing and then it stopped! Took the back off again and there was a tiny screw resting against the balance! Christ knows where that had come from! No obvious empty holes! Took out the screw and now its running fast, so that was the problem just need to get it regulated again!

Heres a quick pic haven't had time to do a good one yet! I love it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The movement is a 6205B and it has next to the number on the dial 896OTED whatever that means? 24 Jewel as well another 1st for me!

On the back it has a picture of a sealion with the words SEA LION M44 and a 7 digit serial number starting 37 (July 1963). The back is very worn and immpossible to pic out on a photo. It also has the number J13061 but interestingly there isn't the movement number on the back (Only seiko I've seen without it on the back).

Also says waterproof diashock and another 1st for me unbreakable mainspring. Haven't seen that on the back of a Seiko either.

The only thing wrong with the strap apart from light scratches is one of the clasp pins broke as I took it off to clean. Fixed with a paper clip for now!

It's 35mm but looks bigger due to the large dial and small bezel arrangement and it has a tiny hidden crown. This is a def Keeper.

Now the big question, have a guess what I paid for it?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I wouldn't risk more than a tenner on a lucky dip.

But it certainly is a nice one and that bit more unusual.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi PG

I've got one exactly like that! Excellent watch and as you say a keeper - the grey dial is just gorgeous and it's just about the closest thing I have to a dress watch that I actually like wearing







I didn't pay much for mine either (about Â£25 - Â£30 if memory serves) but it came from the Far East - via a seller on the Seiko and Citizen forum - back in the days when I had a Paypal account.

I think you paid about a fiver for this one?

Any news on the Franken Vostok yet??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Paul

looking for another doner for the vostok as I can't bring myself to strip the albatros!

Â£5 is getting close


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's always good to find a bargain.







Well done.









It's even better to find a forum of honourable, non- two faced .









I wonder where that would be?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Great dial Pg..............worth keeping is that!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a Sea Lion with a dial just like that.

Got it from Roy some time back.

It has a beautiful gold tone movement.

Roy do you still have the picture.

I won't post a picture of my dial as it has an unsightly crack across the crystal but here's my bargainest Seiko ever.

30 Jewel, Front loading, Weekdater in mint condition.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Andy I cannot find the picture.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I paid Â£2.50 + 50 p&p! Mind you perhaps it's not such a bargain. I've played aroung with the regulation and got it almost spot on when it's dial up on the desk but as soon as you wear it it starts to lose time.

Mind you it's a good looker and I'm happy I've got it.


----------

